# Just got told off by Her Majesty...



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think I've ever been so clearly yelled at by Lily as I was tonight! I'd just put her back in her cage after weighing her and saying hi, checking over, etc. After setting her down, I realized that I'd been planning to sprinkle some acidophilus powder on her little meat chunks (from a Wellness Healthy Indulgence package) and I hadn't done it yet. Of course, she'd already made a beeline for the meat, she goes crazy over it. I pulled the dish back slightly so I could sprinkle some powder on it and...

With one paw still clinging to the edge of the bowl as I pulled it back, Lily's quills all went up, forehead quills down, and she did the nose-sniffing thing that sounds like a snake hissing. Swear it could be translated as "WHAT ARE YOU DOING, THIS IS MY TREAT, GO AWAY. :evil: ". I dumped the powder, let go of the bowl, and boom. Quills down and straight back to eating. :lol: :lol: Never get between a hedgehog and their favorite treat!

(Though I might try this little scenario again, with a camera on hand... :twisted: )


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: What a drama queen! She is too funny. 

Did you learn your lesson? :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Considering I want to try it again with a camera handy to get a video of her reaction, I don't think I did! :lol: Plus I can't help but be curious to see if she'll do it again if I try to pull it away again... :twisted:


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats too funny... I cant even get mine to take a treat... He is so antisocial and doesnt want anything to do with people at all. Ive even tried leaving treats in with him and he wont touch anything but his regular food.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That's my little angel!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Lily is too funny, I can picture this in my head :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: If she were a dog, she would have growled at you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I guess you should consider yourself told. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

3dgsuperfan said:


> Thats too funny... I cant even get mine to take a treat... He is so antisocial and doesnt want anything to do with people at all. Ive even tried leaving treats in with him and he wont touch anything but his regular food.


Keep trying! Persistence may win out in the end.  And if you get the chance, you might try the Wellness Healthy Indulgence packets, I know a couple other people on here have tried them and had success. If he won't taste them himself, you could try dabbing a bit of the gravy on his nose (assuming you can get to his nose :lol: ) and see if he licks it off and discovers it's tasty!



shetland said:


> That's my little angel!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: I was hoping you'd see this story, I was thinking of you when I posted it!

I never thought that a hedgie, much less my little mellow Lily, would get food-possessive, but she does love to surprise me. :lol: Three years together and just when I think I have her figured out, she still likes to pull one over on me!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I've had the EXACT same reaction from Felix. He was angry that I tried to add some flax seed oil to his food while he was chowing down. :roll:


----------

